# Neutral?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

After I posted those other pics I realized I should have posted here?


This picture does not do the installation justice as the neutrals (run in seperate nipple) are not shown.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Neat. They're not exacly contained in the same cable or conduit, are they? And it's such a good looking install, otherwise. Shame to have a Cadillac CH panel defiled that way.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I hate to see panels chase nippled together like that. I like to see at least a close nipple so they are a good 1/2-3/4" apart minimum.


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Dumb question/comment, but with the phase conductors and neutrals separated, wouldn't that create inductive heating??:help:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

IMO there are no dumb questions except the unasked ones.

Yes this would and is why this pic was taken, but I wished the thermographer had taken a pic further back to capture the neutrals, this was heat trace and was not on at the time of the photo which is why no IR was included.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> ...this was heat trace and was not on at the time of the photo which is why no IR was included.


So, are those conductors the cold lead of the heat trace? They don't look quite like THHN, so maybe so.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

There is an instance when seperate phases can be run in seperate pipes, or phase and neutral in this case.....

Can anyone name the requirements?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Can't quote articles, but conduits are non-ferrous, enter the enclosuer with slots or into a non ferrous plate.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> Can anyone name the requirements?


I'm your huckleberry.:icon_cheesygrin: How about the exception to 300.3(B)(1) and 300.3(B)(3) as long as they comply with 300.20(B)

How did I do?

Chris:rockon:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

An installation as shown in your photo' Brian would call for a serious disiplinary call here. 



Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Marc these are the Branch circuits extended (I THINK).

Frank I sure hope not, other wise we'd be punishing contractors all the time. I'll try to find other pictures.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am not sure but seems that that breaker box i can see on the photo and that one is the subfeed breaker box but there is not much netural wire there i think it was extend from the oringal box therefore you still have netual in the exsting box unless this is a 3 phase box it get tricky there.


Merci , Marc


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

when i was an apprentice the company i worked for did a Shopko store in a town called spanish fork. (that is for those that know the area) the electrician we had doing the electrical room mounted a box with lighting contactors next to the 480v panel. run all the line through one nipple and all the load back through another. and non neutrals or grounds through the pipe.. after the lights were turned on the pipe became so hot you couldnt put you hand on it. the error was corrected and the induction problem was no more. but a great and memorable experience to be witnessed by this apprentice.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't even remind me of Spanish Fork, that's where they're trying to send me right now. It's a huge warehouse(the one that makes massage oils I mentioned before), just west of the freeway, second springfield exit, or exit 260 to be exact. I'm not real familiar with the area though one of the green cubs grew up there.

And I reckon Raider wins the metal(for whatever it's worth)
Although my 05 book is in the truck


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> And I reckon Raider wins the metal


Is that the copper plated aluminum metal?:icon_cheesygrin: Whats that for, like 23rd place.

Chris
:rockon:


----------

